

Pioneers Festival plans "Clash of the Founders" - USA vs Europe - andreasklinger
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/19/pioneers-festival-plans-to-pit-europe-against-the-us/

======
andreasklinger
I like the self-ironic touch of the idea. If they manage to execute it without
taking it too serious it could be a really nice event-add-on ;)

